

Tails 1.0 is out - mike-cardwell
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tails-10-out

======
Rickasaurus
I'm having trouble finding any info on just what Tails is and does.

~~~
usr
Wired had an article about it a couple weeks ago:
[http://www.wired.com/2014/04/tails/](http://www.wired.com/2014/04/tails/)

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7590644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7590644)

